
A vision of Middle-earth - prismatic
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/a-vision-of-middle-earth/
======
jdormit
I was hoping for some images of the illustrations!

~~~
pacaro
Yeah, the best I could find were at
[http://www.tolkienlibrary.com/press/1147-tolkien-
calendar-20...](http://www.tolkienlibrary.com/press/1147-tolkien-
calendar-2015-art-mary-fairburn.php)

It seems that most of them have been lost.

------
markbnj
For me, growing up an avid fan of these books in the early 70's, it was the
paintings of the brothers Hildebrand (that is how they signed their work) that
perfectly captured what I felt was the atmosphere of the tale.

